# want to Bluetooth headset not more than 3k



## prakashr85 (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys , suggest me best sounding with excellent bass and great comfort  bluetooth headset not more than 3k.


----------



## abhineetst18 (Feb 12, 2011)

hii

go for NOKIA-BH-214...
I have it...3.5mm jack...can use in car AUX port...plug in any earphone...awsome sound...
worth rs.2900


----------



## preciousss (Mar 31, 2011)

I have used quite a few different bluetooth headsets but, the best resource I found to get an impartial view on them can be found at *www.bluetoothheadsetreviewsite.com , they are constantly adding new headset reviews.*


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2011)

I own a nokia BH505. Its a bluetooth headset & has amazing sound quality as well as battery back up with awesome build quality.

Price is 3k from Nokia care. I have checked both Bose earphones & compared the quality of both, both are head to head in terms of Bass & sound clarity.


----------

